# Flat White is not a new type of drink...



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First it was Starbucks who stated that they will introduce Flat Whites onto their menu for 2010 (starting with a London rollout then spreading to the rest of the UK), now it's Costa Coffee's turn to 'follow', although a quote in the Metro would indicate otherwise.

According to Metro, Costa Coffee will spend £1m introducing flat white to its drink menu.

MD of Costa Coffee, John Derkach was quoted as saying 'The flat white is an important innovation to keep us ahead of the competition'

Considering that many independent cafes in the UK already offer this, and Starbucks has already rolled out flat whites then Costa cannot be 'ahead of the competition'.

Will this go against the 'single shot as standard'? as traditionally, Flat White's are served as double espresso, a smaller cup size than a latte or cappuccino, and slightly cooler, textured milk, resulting in a creamier texture, 'folded in' to the espresso base.

I will be popping along to a Costa on Thursday to try this out, and compare it against the Starbucks offering.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

"Flat White" just doesn't sound like an exciting name, in appetising or marketing terms.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well the Costa Flat White compares favourably to a Starbucks Flat White, but does not come close to a traditional Flat White as served in NZ/Aus and by many independent cafes in the UK.

Sadly, at my local Costa the brand message had not been well published (or the staff had not taken any notice) as only 50% of the staff members knew what a Flat White was (despite it showing on their printed menu board) and struggled to find it on their till.

An 11 second extraction (double shot from what I could see) topped with relatively well steamed milk resulted in a not too unpleasant drink, which if I am honest was the best Costa coffee I have have in about 2 years.

My local Costa is located in a railway station kiosk (hence this post at a ridiculously early hour) and to give them their dues, the baristas generally know their stuff. Their macchiatos are drinkable but they have raised their game with the Flat White.

This slightly raised standard is encouraging and is good for the consumer.

The additional training (for those who turn up or take it in) can only lead to more staff awareness about coffee quality which in turnn should be reflected in better prepared drinks for the consumer.

However, at £2.25 I fell this drink is a bit overpriced, considering most good indie cafes sell these at £1.80 - £2.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I was at my local Costa at 9am this morning trying out the new flat white. The guy looked horrified when I asked for a flat white and confessed he had not made very many (about 3 he said) and coupled with the fact that I insisted on watching exactly what he was doing made him a nervous wreck. Anyway, I enjoyed the coffee and will definitely be ordering a flat white again. Very similar to a cuppaccino.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

One respectfully directs members to our various recent reports on the subject... notably here : http://www.coffee-house.org.uk/ You'll like the Telegraph's reaction. In an earlier item of our news, we mentioned that our favourite aspect of this launch, which actually came from Costa, was the information that 'the coffee will be served in a 30ml volume with 21grams of coffee'. Yes, that's what we thought, too&#8230; we think it's 340ml.

This report has brought the biggest email mailbag we've had for ages; my favourite comment was that Peter Andre, hired for hia Australian character, was apparently born in Harrow. Someone else enquired why the company which puts its name to a notable literary prize should also hire Peter Andre. Third, a notable recent world barista champion was invited to the media launch, where Costa was going to teach him latte art... I'm dying to hear about his experience there.

This really is a very entertaining trade to write a magazine about!

All the best

-Ian B

Boughton's Coffee House magazine


----------



## CoffeeMachine (Nov 25, 2009)

Bit like a cappuccino, sounds like nothing fancy then? Yeah, I agree the name isn't the best, doesn't conjure up images of the mos tasty coffee ever. Will have to try it before I knock it though eh?

Rose

__________

Coffee Machine suppliers, UK


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

As Glenn says though it's not a new thing. It suprises me that people haven't heard of it? Also, it shouldn't be like a cappuccino either so that's wierd?! Like Glenn says it's a big NZ/OZ drink and quite nice.

Lee


----------



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreed, the flat white only just come into Sbux stores, however, i'm not sure on the price..!

I'm aware that each partner has to be 'certified' for making these, but again, i'm not sure on the full detail of this..

My first 3/4 attempts were admireable imho, except the rosetta wasn't quite right.... a very small modest rosetta squashed at the side..! more practise i think!









-Antony


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As long as the rosetta is an afterthought and not part of the drink

Espresso quality should be focus, then well textured milk


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. Work on the espresso and work on the quality of the milk, I.e well steamed and textured and prepared. Give me a well made drink over a Rosetta anytime.

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I don't know how I did it but I think I managed to make something very close a flat white this morning. The shot was spot on (even if I say so myself) and quite what happened when I was texturing the milk, I really can't say. Unfortunately, no petal pattern although I tried but it did taste very nice.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

We've only just got flat whites down here (Thanet, Kent) and I had one in costas (which was barely passable as a coffee) and one in sbux which was reasonable for a push button machine but I must share my sbux experience with you. I went in to order the flat white and the conversation went something like this:

sbux guy: i think it's great the way flat whites have taken off

me: yeah it's nice to see them down here

sbux: we've only just started doing them? (looking confused)

me: yeah but they've been around in the antipodean islands and london for years

sbux: really? i thought it was something starbucks had invented

dont get me wrong in a funny way i've nothing against chains. What i do object to though is people who have the audacity to call them baristas ad know nothing about coffee.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

PMSL! Great, love that. The Costa press release about the flatty was suggesting that they had invented it too! Chains frustrate me.

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I grew up in NZ and Flat Whites have been around for years (both in NZ and Aus - not sure where they originated but have no allegiance either way anyway)

I don't really think it is the baristas or coffee makers that are at fault, the 'direction' should come from higher up the chain of command.

Its not only coffee companies that have this issue...


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

The best cafés I went to in the USA would thoroughly microfoam a pitcher of milk and pour from the bottom as a matter of course. This sounds like what's being called a flat white here, though we didn't have that term back home. Is there a difference?


----------

